# Pro-set stem: S-Works or regular



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Just wondering who is using these and if they like them. I'm in the process of trying different stem lengths and once I get the exact length dialed in, I'll be in the market to purchase a stem. I have the Specialized comp adjustable stem right now and I like the fact that it can be adjusted, but I'm also looking at Easton or 3-T.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ritchey's WCS 4-AXIS stem isn't adjustable like the Specialized, but might be worth a look (assuming the available angles meet your requirements).

FWIW I use a Pro-set on my '08 Comp and it's a fine stem. I went with the Ritchey on my Pro because I already had it from a previous build, and it's a little lighter than the Spec's.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Agree with PJ. My personal opinion is Ritchey makes the best stems in the world. I have run many of their Carbon/alloy matrix stems...and they are beautiful,stiff and light...available in both UT and 3K carbon finish...I prefer the UT. For 2012, Ritchey has taken it up a notch. I am trying to decide on my new Roubaix Pro between a 110 and 120m stem...playing with my saddle offset a a bit which changes cockpit length. Check out their new C260 pure alloy WCS stems for 2012. 105 grams and said to be 30% stiffer than their previous stems....plus...3 bolt steerer clamp and uniform front clamp...both apply more uniform clamp pressure. It doesn't get any better IMHO. To me, Ritchey is to stems as Specialized is to bikes.
HTH.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

That's what I'm hearing. Looking at the Richey web page, they look sweet and seem solid. I've only heard good things about them.


----------

